# Thiết Kế Căn Hộ Indochine (Đông Dương) Đẹp Ấn Tượng Nhất



## qiconcept (19/4/22)

Hiện nay trên thị trường có hàng trăm phong cách nội thất khác nhau để bạn có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn. Qi Concept giới thiệu đến bạn phong cách thiết kế căn hộ Indochine. Phong cách này là sự kết hợp nhịp nhàng giữa nét hiện đại và hoài cổ. Đây còn là phong cách thể hiện được sự giao thoa văn hóa phương Đông và phương Tây. Sau đây, chúng tôi gửi đến bạn mẫu thiết kế căn hộ Indochine tham khảo.




*Phòng khách trong thiết kế căn hộ Indochine*
Vẫn là thiết kế phòng khách liên thông với nhà bếp. Không gian căn hộ hiện lên thoáng đãng và rộng rãi hơn. Tông màu trắng chủ đạo kết hợp với màu vàng và gỗ tối màu. Phòng khách mang đậm dấu ấn hoài cổ và gần gũi với nội thất chất liệu gỗ mang lại nét mộc mạc và gần gũi cho không gian.
Phòng khách được điểm xuyến thêm bức tranh sơn dầu nghệ thuật. Với màu sắc tươi sáng, trong trẻo và hình ảnh mang nét bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc. Ngoài ra, Qi Concept đã tinh tế trang trí phần tường bằng cửa sổ độc đáo mang nét đặc trưng của phong cách Đông Dương.
















*Khu vực bàn ăn gần gũi, ấm áp*
Bộ bàn ăn được làm hoàn toàn bằng chất liệu gỗ với tone màu tối. Tạo cảm giác hoài cổ, mang nét truyền thống. Các họa tiết mang nét riêng cho phong cách Indochine được Qi Concept ứng dụng vào tường và trần. Không gian mang vẻ đẹp đơn giản và tinh tế nhưng không hề nặng nề, trang trọng.
Đèn thả trần tạo dấu ấn hiện đại và khiến không gian thêm phần sang trọng hơn. Tấm gương tròn viền xám có ý nghĩa phong thủy. Tạo hiệu ứng thị giác mạnh mẽ và một không gian sáng sủa, rộng rãi hơn.








*Thiết kế căn hộ Indochine cho phòng bếp*
Căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ có thiết kế hệ tủ bếp chữ L đầy đủ tiện nghi. Tủ bếp trên được thiết kế kịch trần nhằm tận dụng tối đa không gian và hạn chế góc chết. Phần trung gian giữa tủ bếp trên và tủ bếp dưới được lót gạch với họa tiết cổ điển.








*Phòng ngủ Master thiết kế phong cách Indochine*
Vẫn là tone màu chủ đạo vàng – trắng cho phòng ngủ Master. Toàn bộ căn hộ mang lại vẻ đẹp đồng nhất và hài hòa. Sơn tường hình học và hiệu ứng bê tông giúp không gian phòng ngủ độc đáo và sáng tạo hơn. Thiết kế không gian không quá rườm rà nhưng lại có điểm nhấn.
Sàn nhà lót gạch bông họa tiết kết hợp sàn gỗ. Nội thất hiện đại nhưng vẫn giữ được nét đặc trưng hoài cổ của phong cách Indochine nhờ sử dụng màu gỗ tối.
























*Thiết kế nội thất căn hộ Indochine cho phòng ngủ nhỏ*
Phòng ngủ nhỏ sử dụng tone màu xanh theo yêu cầu của gia chủ. Tủ quần áo kịch trần tối ưu hóa không gian. Nội thất màu gỗ được sử dụng mang lại sự gần gũi và thoải mái cho không gian nghỉ ngơi. Tranh sơn dầu màu sắc tươi sáng tạo điểm nhấn và thể hiện nét đặc trưng cho phong cách Indochine chủ đạo.




















Thiết kế căn hộ phong cách Indochine là một thiết kế đầy đặc sắc. Dự đoán sẽ là phong cách đón đầu xu hướng năm 2022.
Nếu bạn quan tâm đến không gian nội thất mang phong cách Indochine. Liên hệ ngay với Qi Concept để được tư vấn nhanh nhất nhé!
——————–





Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales)
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

